# Mon Powerbook a pris l'eau !



## yr_75 (27 Mars 2006)

Je surfais tranquillement en Wi-fi dans un café quand un geste malencontreux a arrosé d'eau mon Powerbook   . Pas grand chose mais assez pour le planter. Quand je l'allume, il m'accorde trois "bips" puis c'est tout : écran noir  

Je l'ai acheté neuf sur l'Apple store il y a six mois sans Apple Care. Que me conseillez-vous ?

D'avance merci.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

D'abbord être sur qu'il soir sec avant de retenter quoi que ce soit.


----------



## yr_75 (27 Mars 2006)

Merci. J'attends donc quelques jours  ?


----------



## Castor Troy (27 Mars 2006)

je sais pas si c'est pareil... mais une fois mon tel est tombé carrement dans une piscine, il etait plain d'eau a l'interieur... et ne s'allumai plus... je l'est demonté et laissé seché quelques jours. j'ai ensuite tout remonté et depuis il marche nickel... 

essaille on sais jamais...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2006)

yr_75 a dit:
			
		

> Merci. J'attends donc quelques jours  ?


Oui au moins deux jours et le plus ouvert possible, achète de l'eau distillée car tu risque de devoir en utiliser.

Tu n'aurais jamais du l'allumé après celà, mais les trois bip c'est le signal qu'il y a un problème avec la ram. Si ce n'est que ça tu auras de la chance ! et pour la garantie d'une année je suis pas sur qu'elle marche pour ce cas.


----------



## Macoute (27 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui au moins deux jours et le plus ouvert possible, achète de l'eau distillée car tu risque de devoir en utiliser.
> 
> Tu n'aurais jamais du l'allumé après celà, mais les trois bip c'est le signal qu'il y a un problème avec la ram. Si ce n'est que ça tu auras de la chance ! et pour la garantie d'une année je suis pas sur qu'elle marche pour ce cas.


Quand tu appelles le support technique d'Apple afin de faire marcher la garantie, c'est la première chose qu'il demande:
N'a-t-il pas recu de liquide?


----------



## Imaginus (27 Mars 2006)

Attention suivre ces instructions à la lettre.


1/Demonter le powerbook sans abimer la visserie. 
2/Acheter une bombe d'air comprimé pour chasser l'humidité restante.
3/Faire disparaitre les taches.
4/Ne pas dire ce qui s'est passé et faire le bebete.


Le SAV ne marche pas dans ce cas.


----------



## Imaginus (27 Mars 2006)

Bon a ce train la ,demain ca sera :

-J'ai fait tomber mon Powerbook dans la cheminée
-J'ai roulé sur mon Powerbook avec mon 4X4
-J'ai dechargé par accident mon Magnum 44 sur mon Powerbook
-Mon chien s'est fait les crocs sur mon Powerbook


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2006)

Bon il déprime déjà assez faut pas enfoncer 

Y a de l'espoir car ce n'était que de l'eau, espérons que le court-jus n'ait touché que la ram (à cause des trois beep):



			
				Apple a dit:
			
		

> *Computer beeps three times at startup*
> 1. Three beeps means that no RAM banks passed memory testing.
> 2. If a RAM card is installed in the upper expansion slot (if not, skip to next step), remove
> it and restart.
> ...


----------



## yr_75 (27 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon il déprime déjà assez faut pas enfoncer



C'est vrai, j'ai les boules  

Donc j'ouvre la machine et la laisse les organes à l'air. A quoi sert l'eau distillée ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2006)

Vu que t'as versé de l'eau, pas forcément à grand chose, mais ça permet, s'il y a des traces après séchage, de le nettoyer sans laisser de résidu.

C'est ou que l'eau s'est répandue ?


----------



## yr_75 (27 Mars 2006)

Je sais pas vraiment, ça s'est passé vite. Ceci dit, quand j'ai voulu mettre le CD system et que je l'ai éjecté, le "ventre" était mouillé.


----------



## Niconemo (27 Mars 2006)

Le premier réflexe (mais c'est un peu tard) c'estde débrancher tout et de retirer la batterie, puis, tout de suite, d'incliner le matériel mouillé sur de manière à ce qu'il repose sur un coin pour que toute l'eau se rassemble au même endroit...

Ensuite, il faut démonter, ouvrir, éponger en tamponant doucement les zones où l'eau est restée, laissr dans un endroit bien sec, voir mettre un coup de sèche cheveux (pas trop chaud et trop près quand-même). Laisser s'évaporer les dernières traces d'humidité pendant un bon moment avant de retenter quoi que ce soit.

En général, s'il n'y avait que de l'eau, s'il n'y a eu ni court-circuit ni oxydation, ça a des chances de marcher.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2006)

Un pote à fondu son clavier (alubook 12") en voulant sécher la bière qui était tombée avec un sèche-cheveux


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2006)

yr_75 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas vraiment, ça s'est passé vite. Ceci dit, quand j'ai voulu mettre le CD system et que je l'ai éjecté, le "ventre" était mouillé.


Mmmhh je crains fort pour ton lecteur


----------



## Yggdrasill (27 Mars 2006)

yr_75 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas vraiment, ça s'est passé vite. Ceci dit, quand j'ai voulu mettre le CD system et que je l'ai éjecté, le "ventre" était mouillé.



 il a du bien ramasser le pauvre ! Je pensais que lorsque tu disais qu'il avait recu de l'eau c'etait de l'ordre du pipi d'oiseau, pas de la bouteille d'eau !

Tu dis que c'est survenu dans un café, si un serveur ou un membre du personel est impliqué, peut etre y a t'il moyen de faire valoir une quelconque assurance.


----------



## yr_75 (27 Mars 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> il a du bien ramasser le pauvre ! Je pensais que lorsque tu disais qu'il avait recu de l'eau c'etait de l'ordre du pipi d'oiseau, pas de la bouteille d'eau !
> 
> Tu dis que c'est survenu dans un café, si un serveur ou un membre du personel est impliqué, peut etre y a t'il moyen de faire valoir une quelconque assurance.


Non, c'est un geste malencontreux de ma part : j'ai touché un verre d'eau et il a été éclaboussé. Mais vraiment, je pense qu'il a peu reçu (enfin j'espère) : le verre était encore quasi plein. Je vais essayer de l'ouvrir : un simple tournevis suffit ?


----------



## legrizzly (27 Mars 2006)

si l'écran reste noir, c'est mauvais signe ! les "néons" qui éclairent l'écran sont peut-être endommagés c'est ce qui c'est passé avec mon ibook (à cause d'un foutu café).


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Mars 2006)

Mon iBook a goûté au vin blanc,
sept jours après son arrivée,
et bien j'ai pu faire passer sur la garantie 


sinon il reste toujours la technique de l'assurance responsaibilité civile,
faut juste trouver un copain bienveillant


----------



## yr_75 (29 Mars 2006)

Je n'y avais pas touché depuis mon premier post. J'avais trop les boules et j'étais fâché (je m'aperçois que mon mac n'est pas juste une bécane, c'est comme un animal de compagnis : j'ai des humeurs par rapport à lui !).
Cette fois, il a bien voulu s'allumer sur batterie. Aussi, après le "booong", la pomme est apparue sur fond gris. Il y avait aussi la moulinette d'activité puis un message multilingues apparaît sur fond plutôt noir qui m'invite à éteindre ma bécane.
J'éteins, je rallume puis écran gris, sans pomme, et c'est tout.

En un sens, c'est mieux : plus d'écran noirs et les trois bips. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Mars 2006)

La RAM a séché


----------



## Imaginus (29 Mars 2006)

Allez hop en SAV.


----------



## yr_75 (1 Avril 2006)

Merci de vos réponses 

Je crois que j'ai identifié le problème (en tous cas, un des problèmes).

Je démarre mon mac normalement : écran gris sans la pomme

Je le démarre sur le CD d'installation : tout se passe bien jusqu'à l'étape où il est demandé de sélectionner la destination. A ce moment, le disque dur n'apparaît pas. 
Je consulte :
l'historique du programme d'installation :

tout est OK jusqu'à la dernière ligne
la dernière ligne dit ceci : can't get device for pci2/ata-6@D/@0:3,\\:tbxi:3
l'utilitaire de disque : quand je lui demande de vérifier les autorisations, une erreur s'affiche : "aucun paquet valide"
le disque de démarrage : il ne voit pas le disque dur.

Bref, je crois qu'il ne voit pas le disque dur  Qu'en pensez-vous ?  Croyez-vous que les données soient perdues ?  

PS : l'indicateur de batterie fonctionne et je n'ai rien démonté.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2006)

As-tu une connaissance qui possède un powermac G4 (une tour) ? si oui il existe des nappes IDE qui s'adaptent aux disques 2,5 pouces de portable pour les brancher dans la tour et ainsi tenter de récupérer les données, mais je ne te garanti rien, il a peut-être pris un court-jus.

Celà dit tu as (relativement) de la chance si seul le disque dur à cramé...


----------



## yr_75 (1 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> As-tu une connaissance qui possède un powermac G4 (une tour) ?


 Non, malheureusement  Je vais essayer de l'ouvrir avec mon frangin demain qui est informaticien (mais PC...).


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2006)

D'abord lance l'apple hardware test fourni sur le dvd d'installation ! ça peut eêtre soit le contrôleur de disque sur la carte-mère, soit le disque lui-même (au quel cas sur un mac ou pc (moyennant MacDrive) tu pourra srécupérer les données).


----------



## yr_75 (2 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> D'abord lance l'apple hardware test fourni sur le dvd d'installation !



J'ai des CD et non un DVD d'installation. Dans ce cas, c'est sur le volume 1 ou 2 ?


----------



## Imaginus (2 Avril 2006)

Mais il est pas encore en SAV son Mac ? 
Tu perds un temps precieux.:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2006)

MMmmhh c'est tous les cd que t'as ? s'il n'y a pas marqué dessus, boot sur les cd en maintenant alt pressé, il te proposera AppleHardware test comme partition de boot.


----------



## yr_75 (2 Avril 2006)

C'est un mac acheté au refurb mais qui m'a été livré neuf _because _rupture sur les secondes mains. ça fait six mois que je l'ai.


----------



## yr_75 (12 Avril 2006)

Bonjour 

J'ai eu le SAV d'Apple qui m'a dit que je pouvais faire réparer la bécane  à un Apple center agrée près  de chez moi. Normalement, comme cela fait moins d'un an que je l'ai acheté, ça devrait rien coûter, sauf peut-être des frais de dossier. Ils m'ont dit aussi d'enregister le numéro série de mon Powerbook. Question : où faut-il le faire ?


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Avril 2006)

Pour l'enregistrer il suffit de passer un coup de fil à Apple


----------



## yr_75 (12 Avril 2006)

merci


----------



## yr_75 (13 Avril 2006)

Je viens de laisser mon ordi à un centre agrée apple près de chez moi. Super cool  C'est gratuit ! La seule chose qui sera payante, c'est le transfert des données. Je devrais récupérer le tout dans 15 jours : bravo Apple !


----------

